# New to this kinda thing How do you make a signature.



## ThunderThud (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Guys! I was wondering how most of you have all these hot signature labels. Ide like to get or make one but dont know were to start. What do Have to do first. I was thinking on somthin with Gebreski's P-47 on the tail of a FW190 that was trying to get to the bomber squadrons.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2007)

First you have to find a pic of what you want to use.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2007)

I just made a HOW TO Thread.... Find out all u need to know here...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Thanks Les! Oh and one more thing How do you put your screen name on the pic?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2007)

That u have to do with some sort of picture mod program... I use the very enhanced, totally modernized Paint program.... (Thats a joke)


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2007)

There are a number of graphic editing programs out on the net that are free. I know a few guys have mentioned some, but can't think of what they are at the moment.


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 5, 2007)

I think ive got it ! Its a little basic for what I wanted but not bad for a first timer huh!


----------

